# Hiking instead of Doggy Park...pics



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Thor turned a year on Nov. 28, and now that he's not a lil puppy anymore he's going thru some changes. He's starting to challenge me or push my buttons to see what he can get away with, but the biggest difference has come when I last took him to the doggy park, he's being more challenging with other dogs, as far as being more aggressive with them, actually growling, fighting with any dog that gets to close to me, and I actually noticed with puppies he is over aggressive with them if they show any passiveness, I got some great advice from a few of you guys on here, and will be taking him hiking more often. I love seeing Thor running at full speed, I don't keep him on a leach when we go hiking, he enjoys running ahead of me or behind me sniffing n just curious about the surroundings. He enjoys jumping in the ponds or in the mudd....as you can see on the pics. Leaving him without a leach is not a problem, we've encountered other folks on the trails, and as long as I can hear them or see them, all I have to do is whistle, or he actually comes to a complete stop, and waits for me. Thor is 13 months now and his weight is 75lbs., but as you can see he's not over weight, I do understand he is still growing up, and will be filling in more as he gets older this year, so I want to keep him in shape.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the pic of him laying in the mud  It's moments like that they remind you of why you love them, especially after all that button pushing!!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Sashadog, you are so right about that, the silly lil things that they do once they know they've gotten in trouble. He has this new lil game that he thinks is real funny, I let him out at about 3am, and he wants to play where he comes back to the storm door, then as I open it for him he takes off running and stops and will look at me, wanting to play, not realizing that I have 2 be at my office early in the morning. Once I close the door, he comes back to the door barks at me, and will wait till I go back to open the door, and once again he takes of running like a bat out of ****...and will proceed to do it over n over till I ignore him, and he gets his feelings hurt and i'll go back out to get him about 30minutes later....and as I let him in my room he jumps on my bed and lays on my side on my pillows...and will lay their looking at me.....:wild:


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

*Mud puppies rule!*


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Folkosmom, you are so right, they seem to go out of his way to get in the mud, or in the ponds, but all that means is I have to walk him way longer so he can dry up, which helps me to try n stay or get in shape at my age...


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I always said if somebody spit on the ground, my boys would be in it!

I made sure when I bought a car that it had leather seats, so much easier to maintain and clean when you run into that unexpected puddle!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Thor is beautiful. Is he from any particular lineage?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Thor is beautiful. Is he from any particular lineage?


Thank you....these are his parents...The all black is the female, the sable the father..So how old is your BGS? they can pass for brothers..


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Thank you....these are his parents...The all black is the female, the sable the father..So how old is your BGS? they can pass for brothers..


OOOooopppsss.....sorry left out their names, the father is Evo von Hartwin, the mother is Brisa vom Runderberg...


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Lovely pedigree. Falko is Mink and DDR on top with Fero and Karthago on the bottom.

He will be nine in February. 

He really does look a lot like your dog. They have that leaner leggier look, although Falko is not so lean anymore. He is not well and if he wants another biscuit, he gets another one, and a cookie too! LOL!

How old is Thor?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thor is only 13months, and thank you, I tricked my son RJ with your pics, told him it was his Thor and he couldn't tell the difference. Well your Falko looks really good for 9yrs. so can you tell me did you have him neutered, and if not how was it with him when he turned one? How much does Falko weigh?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you!

Falko had to be neutered at the age of five years due to health reasons. 

I am not so sure what you mean regarding how was he at the age of one, I will gladly answer any questions.

Falko's parents were a little on the taller side. And he grew bigger than his mother and then his father then he just kept on growing. He now weighs 113#, but he can stand to lose a few.

When he was in his prime, he weighed 95-100 in the summer and ranged 100-105 in the winter. He was extremely active and was in prime condition at those weights.

How about Thor?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a picture of Falko taken a month ago.

Forgive his shaved back leg and belly, he is a chemo patient and needs to be monitored closely with ultrasounds and blood work.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Well Thor is 13months now, started to take him to the dog park at 8weeks, but now he's just not the same as far as temperment with other dogs, this last time i took him he actually beat up a bullmastif, and then bullied a lil puppy. I was shocked n both time it was due to those dogs coming up to me n wanting me to pet them. He's in tact, and don't plan on getting him neutered, wow, your Falko still looks lean, and yeah Thor is 75 right now and still growing. He stopped eating as much a couple of weeks ago, but now he's eating like a horse again. Did Falko go thru changes after he turned 1yr?


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> This is a picture of Falko taken a month ago.
> 
> Forgive his shaved back leg and belly, he is a chemo patient and needs to be monitored closely with ultrasounds and blood work.
> 
> View attachment 13993


Nothing to forgive, he's beautiful......


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, Falko went through a lot of changes. He always was a very even tempered dog, and that remained the same. He became a lot more confident with age.

He was always very lean, topping out at about 85# and 28" at 9 months and stayed at that size for quite some time. He weighed about 90-95#s at 1 year and pretty much stayed there till he was about three, that is when his head, neck and shoulders matured and he hit his prime weight. 

However, I did notice that his head visibly broadened till he was five years. He peaked at that age and he stopped maturing. He then stood 29.5" at the shoulders, far above his parents.

The little sable pup in the water in the picture is 8 months old now. He is out of standard sized parents, but he is already 26" and 80#s. His knuckles are still knobby so I think I am safe in assuming that his growth plates are still open.

I don't know, must be something in the water!!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks!

I had a BGSD before Falko, he had the same wonderful temperament. Both were protective but not aggressive and were wonderful with animals. It made me wonder if there was something to the black genes. What great dogs!

He too was out of standard size parents, not neutered but stood 29" and weighed 127#s at the age of five. He was a heavier boned boy with a much broader chest. He too kept filling out and maturing till five years.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

This picture was taken a couple of weeks ago, he still has a little spring to his step. LOL!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Thank you Sashadog, you are so right about that, the silly lil things that they do once they know they've gotten in trouble. He has this new lil game that he thinks is real funny, I let him out at about 3am, and he wants to play where he comes back to the storm door, then as I open it for him he takes off running and stops and will look at me, wanting to play, not realizing that I have 2 be at my office early in the morning. Once I close the door, he comes back to the door barks at me, and will wait till I go back to open the door, and once again he takes of running like a bat out of ****...and will proceed to do it over n over till I ignore him, and he gets his feelings hurt and i'll go back out to get him about 30minutes later....and as I let him in my room he jumps on my bed and lays on my side on my pillows...and will lay their looking at me.....:wild:


That's hilarious!! At least after the fact  I'm sure at 3 in the morning it's not quite as funny!! Their antics never fail to make me laugh... at some point at least


----------

